# jfk airport: cheapest way to get from jfk to the wellington hotel?



## jango1975 (29 Jun 2008)

hi all im off to new york in two weeks ive never been to jfk airport before only newark ,whats he cheapest way to get from jfk to the wellington hotel does anybody know 
cheers


----------



## foxylady (29 Jun 2008)

*Re: jfk airport*



jango1975 said:


> hi all im off to new york in two weeks ive never been to jfk airport before only newark ,whats he cheapest way to get from jfk to the wellington hotel does anybody know
> cheers


 
I always use this service  its costs around 27 dollars return and leaves you right to your hotel. If you book the return ticket you can picked up from your hotel on day your leaving provided you book that the day before you leave.


----------



## superdrog (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: jfk airport*

Cheapest way is probably the airtrain to Penn Station then subway. That will cost $14 on the airtrain and a dollar on the subway.
Much better to get a shared shuttle , there are plenty of them operating from JFK and will drop you at your hotel. After you come through Customs you will see a Ground Transportation desk - go there and they will advise which one to take , make the call for you and sell you a ticket. Theres a waiting area (you will only be waiting a few minutes) , the driver will come in and call your number. It costs $17/$18 one way , and you can book your return as well if you wish.


----------



## tink (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: jfk airport*

I would second the airtrain and then the subway, very easy and people are very helpful if you are stuck on where to go..


----------



## superdrog (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: jfk airport*

Subway can be a bit overpowering if you have not used it before , but it good , safe and cheap. Ground Transportation at JFK again will guide you if thats the way you want to go.


----------



## carpedeum (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: jfk airport*

I agree with the Skytrain route...

We followed the directions to the SkyTrain in Arrivals and travelled to Howard Beach Station. Then we took the A Train to Chamber Street Subway station as we were staying near Ground Zero. Note: you pay for the journey at Howard Beach station where you can buy a cheaper return SkyTrain+subway ticket.

One big bonus .. New Yorkers are always willing to help and, in fact, go out of there way to offer assistance as soon as they see you standing with any map! New Yorkers "do courtesy" very well. Post 911 they really built a community there.


----------



## SkippyOD (30 Jun 2008)

*Re: jfk airport*

If you are thinking of getting a helicopter ride while there then you could combine both and get one to bring you in from the airport, just a suggestion.


----------



## budapest (1 Jul 2008)

I agree with _samhradh_.  Buy the 5 dollar Airtrain ticket first to Jamaica station and then the 7 day subway ticket as typically speaking, you'll use it a lot, although walking in Manhattan is part of the fun. At 2 dollars a trip, subway costs can really mount up.


----------



## tyrekicker (3 Jul 2008)

Standard NYC taxis have a standard fare of $45 to anywhere in Manhattan. Taxi ranks are right outside the terminal. Not much extra for the convenience.

$45 is from JFK to Manhattan.


----------

